# Photo trip to Myanmar Jan/Feb 2013



## The_Traveler (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm planning a trip to Myanmar (through Bangkok, Thailand) and I'm looking for a fellow photographer to travel with.



Costs on the ground are $30-$40/day



My schedule is flexible but I'd like to be there in SEA about 3 weeks.



I  have been there twice before and am comfortable with travel there so a  novice traveler would be OK. I can give lots of advice on stuff to take,  etc..
Would prefer someone who would be willing to get double rooms and split costs.
My preference for travel mode is bus/train/boat/plane.



Lew


----------

